# any one have info or pics of gold wolf fish



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

thinking of getting a wolf tank going trying to pick the type of wolf. any pics or info on golds would me great did not find much on the net.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Google Hoplerythrinus unitaeniatus and you will find lots of info









For Example


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

taken at Shark Aquarium couple months ago (if remember correct that they are all sold, unless G got new ones). most active wolffish I've seen, not shy at all. one tried to jump out of water to get to my finger.


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

When you do get one, keep a tight lid on the tank, they like to go walkabout. I just lost a 9 inch one to this problem.


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

thanks guys. I have e-mailed George a few times cause he has some on his stock list but I have not herd back yet its been 4 or 5 days


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

if i can find time to go to SA i'll let you know if they have any in stock...can't promise tho.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Big Den said:


> When you do get one, keep a tight lid on the tank, they like to go walkabout. I just lost a 9 inch one to this problem.


very nice goldwolf you got there Den, wise I bought one when SA had it in stock.


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

jp80911 said:


> if i can find time to go to SA i'll let you know if they have any in stock...can't promise tho.


that would be awesome jp thanks


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dawgz is going to SA tomorrow and I'll see if I can go with him but just in case I can't make it post what you want in his thread so he can check it out for you.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=188979


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

will do thanks


----------

